# Blast and Cast Fortenberry Henderson Group



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

John Fortenberry along with Tim Henderson and his boys Sawyer and Jacob made it down to Hopedale this past week to stay at the camp and do some Blasting and Casting Louisiana style Ducks in the Am and specks in the PM. 
Great trip to stay the least everyone was pumped and ready to get after them Thursday Morning especially the Henderson boy’s they were like chatter box and wanted to know everything about duck hunting and fishing. Great duck hunt with plenty of shooting some hitting some missing that,s duck hunting, ended the day with a nice bunch of ducks too. 
That afternoon john and Tim were working on the trout with live shrimp under corks the boy’s were exhausted and were sleeping on the back deck MISSION ACCOMPLISHED TOO MUCH FUN and slap wore out. By dusk we had really nice box of speckled trout and headed in under a beautiful sunset.
Day two was a Am fishing trip so we started where we left the trout yesterday but they were gone. On the move which proved to be al day affair the fish just did not want to bite. We caught few here and there but nothing steady except for one spot with several reds coming in the boat with 4 keepers and several undersize but fun to catch.
John , Tim and his boy’s truly enjoyed being in the Louisiana outdoors and the boy’s said it was the greatest trip ever. True young sportsman, Dad you should be proud. 
I really enjoyed showing this group a great time in the sportsman’s paradise and am looking forward to seeing them again soon.
CAPT. GENE DUGAS
RATHER BE FISHING & HUNTING ADVENTURES
www.ratherbe-fishing.com (985-640-0569)


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome report, capt, looks lime everyone had a great time


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like an awesome day!


----------



## Destin Realtor (Nov 24, 2008)

*Man what a trip....*

Capt. Gene had us on the fish and ducks on this last trip. I have been looking on the site for years and saw Capt. Gene's catches and decided to book a Cast and Blast. We had a great trip. Capt. Gene worked hard and was first class all the way. We shot ducks one morning and caught the afternoon trout bite to finish the day. The trout bite was on fire Thursday afternoon with double and triple hook-ups! The next morning we decided to just fish, since we had to make the drive back to Destin in the afternoon. The fishing was nice all day with Reds, Trout and Bass coming in the boat. Do yourself a favor and book a trip with Capt. Gene, he has it going on!

Thanks Capt. Gene, we had a blast!

God Bless.
J


----------

